# Changer la couleur de la barre latérale



## gibet_b (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

Est-il possible de changer la couleur de fond de la barre latérale du finder ? 

Merci !


----------



## ultra' (3 Janvier 2006)

oui, c'est tout à fait possible avec un logiciel nommé Themepark, logiciel qui sert à créer des thèmes et à les modifier.

Compliqué à utiliser mais je ne connais pas d'autre méthode.


----------



## fabrice.jc (1 Février 2006)

Je n'ai pas trouvé la variable à changer (carré blanc?) ni dans Extras.rsrc ni dans finder.rsrc.

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il cette "clé" ?

Merci.


----------



## fabrice.jc (1 Février 2006)

J'ai recherché voir les messages themepark et j'ai trouvé sur le forum MacNN (en anglais):

il faut modifier le "theme" : 'global elements/metal windows/metal window bevels and masks'.

A tester donc.  .


----------



## ultra' (1 Février 2006)

J'étais quasiemment sûr que c'était dans "text color" mais je peux me tromper, ça fait énormément de temps que je n'ai pas utilisé themepark :mouais:


----------



## arno1x (1 Février 2006)

fabrice.jc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recherché voir les messages themepark et j'ai trouvé sur le forum MacNN (en anglais):
> 
> il faut modifier le "theme" : 'global elements/metal windows/metal window bevels and masks'.
> 
> A tester donc.  .


Salut, j'ai essayé et je n'y arrive pas, la couleur ne change pas, elle reste blanche... Snifff, je  ne dois pas faire comme il faut.

@+  Arno


----------



## fabrice.jc (2 Février 2006)

Pour Arno, j'ai lu par ailleurs qu'il était possible de changer la couleur de la barre latérale du finder 
*via un éditeur hexadécimal.*

Rem.: il ya foule de messages du même type sur le forum américain et j'en ai passé qq uns.

P.S.: je n'ai pas moi-même la solution et j'ai pas le temps de faire la recherche complète. 

@ +.


----------



## Kéfa (22 Août 2006)

Je cherchais la solution et comme je l'ai trouv&#233;, je la poste ici

PAR L&#192; !


----------

